# How do you culture different foods?



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have heard of people culturing their own food for their bettas.What are the different things you can culture and how do you go about doing so?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.livefoodcultures.com

Just about all the info you will need and a source for them.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks a bunch!


----------

